# Dunino Den, Fife, Scotland, Oct '08



## spacepunk (Oct 20, 2008)

I visited this weird little forest glade in Dunino whilst exploring for Dunino Church. Seemingly this was used by Druid priests to make human sacrifices to appease their Gods. Blood collected in the pool and the bodies were flung into the river below. It certianly is a strange eerie place.



























This stone has a carved sun-dial dating back to 800 AD making it a very early Christian site. There were loads of coins on it preventing me from seeing the markings!





There were loads of weird trinkets and things hanging from the trees giving it a Blair Witch Project feel.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 20, 2008)

That is totally delightful. I love the fact that it's still being used to give coin offerings...I wonder what the legend is behind that? The 'prayer tree' offerings are usually hung near what is considered to be a holy well or place. Neosea and myself saw a similar one at West Kennet Long Barrow in Wiltshire last month.
Cool find!


----------



## Seahorse (Oct 20, 2008)

I seem to remember this place inspired a setting in an Inspector Rebus novel. I can't remember which one though. That's going to bug me all night now.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 20, 2008)

Seahorse said:


> I seem to remember this place inspired a setting in an Inspector Rebus novel. I can't remember which one though.



Ooh, post it up if you remember. I haven't come across that one yet!


----------



## RichardB (Oct 20, 2008)

Would it be The Falls? It wasn't set in Fife but I think it was a similar sort of location.

I'm pretty sure he's never name checked Dunino, because it would have stuck in my mind.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Oct 20, 2008)

spacepunk said:


> There were loads of weird trinkets and things hanging from the trees giving it a Blair Witch Project feel.



Reminds me of Doll Tor stone circle in Derbyshire. Nice.

M


----------



## Smellycat (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice find SP. I'll check it out in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## Seahorse (Oct 21, 2008)

RichardB said:


> Would it be The Falls? It wasn't set in Fife but I think it was a similar sort of location.
> 
> I'm pretty sure he's never name checked Dunino, because it would have stuck in my mind.



No, wasn't The Falls. Dunino wasn't mentioned specifically, but a similar place featured. There's one up this way as well supposedly.

OK, I'm going to have to trawl through some books now.


----------



## Seahorse (Oct 21, 2008)

Right, I've found it. It was Naming of the Dead. And I was somewhat erroneous.

It was the Clootie Well in the Black Isle that inspired the setting, and I don't think there is a real equivelant down Fife way.

Silly me. :embarrassed:


----------



## zimbob (Oct 21, 2008)

Seahorse said:


> Right, I've found it. It was Naming of the Dead. And I was somewhat erroneous.
> 
> It was the Clootie Well in the Black Isle that inspired the setting, and I don't think there is a real equivelant down Fife way.
> 
> Silly me. :embarrassed:




That's the one 

The Clootie Well is not far from here, nowhere near as atmospheric as this place though


----------



## foz101 (Oct 21, 2008)

There was a Clootie Tree appeared on Falkland Estate a few years ago. It was quite weird but nice. It stirred up the locals a bit and got the churchies writing into the local paper worrying about it. I think someone took the all cloth off in protest at its pagan origins but they appeared back on the tree pretty quickly.

Interesting site, but I bet there are all sorts of weirdos about come sunset.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 21, 2008)

foz101 said:


> ...but I bet there are all sorts of weirdos about come sunset.



Yeah, we met a couple at the long barrow...they didn't seem too happy at us taking photos either!


----------



## Neosea (Oct 21, 2008)

ThenewMendoza said:


> Reminds me of Doll Tor stone circle in Derbyshire. Nice.
> 
> M



Don't remember it at Doll Tor but did see them at the Nine Ladies. Perhaps they like to change then about.



Foxylady said:


> Yeah, we met a couple at the long barrow...they didn't seem too happy at us taking photos either!



A flash going off in the face didn't help  These people were just plan weird, going into trances at random and getting in the way.


----------

